# New atlanta Rider



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey i'm from Atlanta.. but I make it a point to go boarding at least 2xs a year... I was just looking to make some connections with some local Kids so I can find some people to plan trips with!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

oh awesome!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

what no riders from atlanta...:dunno:

where do you go?


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah, a year too late. I used to live in Athens, but now I'm in Charlotte.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey!
Friend and I here in Atlanta go up to North Carolina as often as twice per week. Usually we end up at Cataloochie but sometimes we go a little further to Sugar. We usually leave around 9-10am and drive back after night skiing. Always have room for another if you're interested.


----------

